# FTP Clients



## THCue (Oct 16, 2013)

I've been messing with a few. What GUI based FTP clients do most of you prefer? I've been digging looking for one I tend to like. I'm curious to hear from some of you. ï¿½e


----------



## zspider (Oct 16, 2013)

THCue said:
			
		

> I've been messing with a few. What GUI based FTP Clients do most of you prefer? I've been digging looking for one I tend to like... curious to hear from some of you. ï¿½e



I don't use GUI FTP clients anymore, especially after realizing how simple it was to use the built in CLI one.


----------



## kpa (Oct 16, 2013)

I have used a few on Windows and OS X and the only one I found usable was FileZilla.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 16, 2013)

FileZilla is the only one I'll use on X.


----------



## ShelLuser (Oct 16, 2013)

Also FileZilla for me, although I usually rely on ftp/ncftp3 (a commandline FTP client).

What I like so much about FileZilla is that you can easily exchange your server list between the Windows and Unix(-like) versions. You only need to copy sitemanager.xml and you're done. Something which is very easy to do on both platforms.


----------



## cuq (Oct 17, 2013)

On Windows FileZilla, on FreeBSD old, solid rock, command line `ftp`.


----------



## fonz (Oct 17, 2013)

At the risk of this getting repetitive: FileZilla when I'm forced to use Windows and plain old ftp(1) otherwise.


----------

